# whelen edge 9 back rack brackets



## mike13 (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi all 
i was wondering on how to mount my whelen bar to my back rack any suggestions or pics so i can get an idea.
thanks


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

they make mounts for the backrack, they also make the stud mounts for the bar that you can fab something up, i just mount them to the roof of the trucks with the metal mounting straps they make, i think they stiick up too high when you mount them to the backracks.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

The mounts they make suck. Make them yourself. Here is what I did for my last three trucks. I made them out of 1'' X 2.5'' aluminum channel.


----------



## mike13 (Sep 27, 2010)

thanks alot thats what i was thinking just needed to see it


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Here is mine..


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

mike13;1134779 said:


> thanks alot thats what i was thinking just needed to see it


Mike,

These mounts work very well. They keep the light mounted nice and low, the light is mounted rock solid and they just make for an overall clean, neat, tidy install. Also if you can see from the pic that I attached here if you drill one hole on the top of the DS vertical post and one up from the bottom you can route the wires through the tube rather than having to zip tie it to the outside of the tube.

These pics are of my old 2005 but show everything great. I did the same on my 02 and my 08.


----------



## mike13 (Sep 27, 2010)

@RepoMan207
are those the studes from whelen it looks good but not for $55 a pair.
i think ill go with alum channel but ill need to add a couple more cause my bar is 48"


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Yes they are. I got a deal on a couple sets of them, to which I sold the others to make up for the over all cost. Both the stud and back rack mounts can be found cheaper on EBay from time to time....but, it's a matter of hunting for a deal. 

I think you would be ok with 2 alum. mounts on a 48".....Just space them out as far as possible.


----------

